# WHO U THINK HAS THE BADDEST PLAQUE DESIGN??



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I know a lot of people will want to post their own car club plaque but this topic comes from a discussion i had a while back. there are lots of plaques out there, some super tight, some ok but I want to say who i think has the sickest plaques. post a pic of your choice if u got one. 
i will start it off with who i have always thought had a sick plaque...

MAFIA IV LIFE

i need a pic tho..


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Luxurious Plaques are pretty hot. But I think once the plaques are engraved they look 10 times better no matter whos they are :yes:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

I predict there will be as many answers here as there are clubs..

I like mine but cast plaques have an unbeatable old school touch to them.


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hater huntaz plaque is tight. And str8 tippin. And official ridaz


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

always liked the super natural,forever rollin,uso,stylistics man its to many 1s i like but im liking the IV LIFE RIDAZ plaque to though


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

BLVD KINGS has a bad ass plaque, but i also like the plain and simple plaques that can be read from a far like LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, KLICK, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, SOUTHSIDE. The fonts are In my opinion,'TIMELESS".


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yes individuals plaque is a perfect example of that.


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

MAJESTICS!


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I really like the Stylistics, Lifestyle, Groupe, Klique, New Life and Imperials plaques, that kind of style. So definately cast plaques. I don't really like the look of a lasercut plaque, they're just too 2 dimensional most of the times.

And ofcourse our own plaque, which we designed ourselves and made our own mold(s). We had them cast in brass at a foundry.


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

Big John 69 said:


> Hater huntaz plaque is tight. And str8 tippin. And official ridaz


:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYLE C,C BABY!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

boulevard kings........................... that one is tight!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Stylistics, majestics, individuals,mafia iv life just a few of my favs


----------



## Bad B (Jun 4, 2008)

Skim said:


> I know a lot of people will want to post their own car club plaque but this topic comes from a discussion i had a while back. there are lots of plaques out there, some super tight, some ok but I want to say who i think has the sickest plaques. post a pic of your choice if u got one. i will start it off with who i have always thought had a sick plaque...MAFIA IV LIFEi need a pic


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

STR8TIPPIN, ISLANDER & THE 1ST MAJESTIC PLAQUES......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

islanders plaque is sick as fuck too. that plaque goes hard.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> STR8TIPPIN, ISLANDERS, ROLLERZ ONLY & *THE 1ST MAJESTIC PLAQUES*......


U talking about the presidents only plaque like the one on sunday driver?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> the plain and simple plaques that can be read from a far like LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, KLICK, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, SOUTHSIDE. The fonts are In my opinion,'TIMELESS".


Same here. Something about the Southside, Lifestyle and LosAngeles ones are probably my faves. I just like symmetry, nice simple.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

Skim said:


> U talking about the presidents only plaque like the one on sunday driver?




THAT'S THE ONE......... THAT PLAQUE IS HARD...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thats a hard plaque to earn and not every president has one, they gotta earn it. they call that one a hershey bar. it was the standard plaque for the club back in the early and mid 70's. now its an earned presidents only thing.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

Skim said:


> thats a hard plaque to earn and not every president has one, they gotta earn it. they call that one a hershey bar.



I LIKE IT ALOOOOOOOOTTTTTT!...:shh:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Rollerz only,majestics,uso,goodtimes,and of course INDIVIDUALS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Firefly said:


> I really like the Stylistics, Lifestyle, Groupe, Klique, New Life and Imperials plaques, that kind of style. So definately cast plaques. I don't really like the look of a lasercut plaque, they're just too 2 dimensional most of the times.
> 
> And ofcourse our own plaque, which we designed ourselves and made our own mold(s). We had them cast in brass at a foundry.


thats a nice cast plaque


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> I LIKE IT ALOOOOOOOOTTTTTT!...:shh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Hands down IMO. And these were casted.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Hands down IMO. And these were casted.


LOVE HOW THEY PUT IT DOWN WITH THE WATTS TOWERS IN IT.


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

I like them all........ everyone has there own spin.....Here is ours SYCHOTIK


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Skim said:


> thats a hard plaque to earn and not every president has one, they gotta earn it. they call that one a hershey bar.


 THOSE ARE HARD AS FUCK SKIM. GOOD HISTORY LESSON TOO BRO.I PERSONALLY LIKE THE LIFESTYLE PLAQUE THE MOST, BUT INDIVIDUALS, MAJESTICS AND ALL THE OTHER OLD CLUBS LIKE KLIQUE, IMPERIALS, ETC. BACK WHEN THE PLAQUES HAD ARTISTRY TO THEM ARE ALL BAD ASS. BACK WHEN PEOPLE HAND DRAWN THEIR DESIGN, AND HAD THE PLAQUES CAST. THESE YOUNG GUYS WITH THEIR FANCY COMPUTERS AND LASER CUTTERS GO OVER BOARD WITH TOO MUCH DETAIL. SHIT LOOKS OVERDONE. SOMETIMES U CAN'T EVEN TELL WHAT THE PLAQUE SAYS BECAUSE SHITS SO GAUDY.USED TO BE THAT IT TOOK AN ACTUAL CAR CLUB TO HAVE PLAQUES MADE. NOW U GOT GUYS THAT ARE CC WANNABES GETTING 1 PLAQUE MADE AND CLAIMING THEY ARE A CLUB.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Firefly said:


> I really like the Stylistics, Lifestyle, Groupe, Klique, New Life and Imperials plaques, that kind of style. So definately cast plaques. I don't really like the look of a lasercut plaque, they're just too 2 dimensional most of the times.And ofcourse our own plaque, which we designed ourselves and made our own mold(s). We had them cast in brass at a foundry.


 THAT'S TIGHT HOMEBOY.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Jack Bauer said:


> THAT'S TIGHT HOMEBOY.


 i really like that blvd kings plaque i think that one is the hardest i ever seen and i also like the one club i think its in newyork called empire with the buildings in the back but blvd kings i heard alot of people say that plaque


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i really only like 1 word names of clubs. example. majestics klique southside lifestyle etc. and i dont really like when the plaques have the pedestals on the bottom, cuz i like them hanging. just my opinion.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

IMO!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

raw unfinished hershey bar plaque









:shocked:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

ISLANDERS HAS A GREAT LOOKING PLAQUE


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Can't forget about Professionals :thumbsup:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Yup engraved some look alot better


----------



## 760RoadMaster (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

760RoadMaster said:


> View attachment 363747


chingona


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

760RoadMaster said:


> View attachment 363747


 YEAH BUDDY, NO FONTS THERE! HAND MADE


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

Of course I want to say Love Ones, but I think Islanders, Official Ridas, and Watts Life are the tightest in Cali!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Skim said:


> islanders plaque is sick as fuck too. that plaque goes hard.


Their plaque is badass!! In 2002 I was at the San Bernadino LRM show, and I seen this plaque at Jagsters booth. I offered him $300 for it.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Silentdawg said:


> Can't forget about Professionals :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

what you guys reckon???/


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> BLVD KINGS has a bad ass plaque, but i also like the plain and simple plaques that can be read from a far like LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, KLICK, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, SOUTHSIDE. The fonts are In my opinion,'TIMELESS".


X63. "TIMELESS" :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Skim said:


> yes individuals plaque is a perfect example of that.



x2 their plaques are badass!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive always liked the Amigos C.C. SanDiego Plaque


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

i like TRAFFIC,SOUTHSIDE,TOGETHER, LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, KLICK 
THOSE PLAQUES JUST LOOK SICK


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

LOVE the cast ones, hate laser cut just doesnt look right. . CLASSY ones .. no extra bs, just STYLE

Majestics, Individuals, Watts Life, Southside, Imperials, Reflections (not sure if the newly reformed CC runs the same plaque as old school), Islanders is hot, Lifestyle, Proffesional, New Wave, the hershey bar Majestics is real tough

and OFCOURSE .. the one and only STYLISTICS INC .. cant leave my club out of it, i think our placa goes hard all day

oh, and i prefer them GOLD


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Individuals plaque is sick mafia Iv life Impalas lifestyle most cast plaques have that creativity and like someone mentioned hand drawn you can't beat them


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

what do yall think? i designed this plague for a club. i dident do anything crazy. just simple with a swirl here and there.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> X63. "TIMELESS" :yes:










​SAME PLAQUE SINCE 73!


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Silentdawg said:


>


og's in this game my dad started this club:biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

LONNDOGG said:


> og's in this game my dad started this club:biggrin:


their is some history behind our plaque and professionals notice the similarities :yes:


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

I have always liked them simple......no krazy designs. LIFESTYLE, SOUTHSIDE. PUBLIC ENEMY. INDIVIDUALS has a really nice plaque too.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Guam707 said:


> There plaque is badass!! In 2002 I was at the San Bernadino LRM show, and I seen this plaque at Jagsters booth. I offered him $300 for it.


 No offense, but why would you want a plaque you haven't earned?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

I gotta go with Southern Royalty, Traffic, and Viejitos.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

OGJordan said:


> No offense, but why would you want a plaque you haven't earned?


I'm an "Islander".....lol. (Guam)


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Super Natural have always been one my favs


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Guam707 said:


> I'm an "Islander".....lol. (Guam)


 Gotcha


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> ​SAME PLAQUE SINCE 73!


 Forgot you guys love these plaques too


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

big love to everyone showin positivity and not bein afraid to give shouts out to those clubs that deserve it .. 

there are a lotta coo homies in this doin it big and avoidin the haters.. nothin wrong with admirin another clubs placa .. as long as you truly love your own more .. no club hoppers


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Bling...


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Wish I had a pic, but from memory Dukes gotta be one of the best


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

TEMPER909IE said:


>


hell yea i gotta give props to West Side and Good Times i love the way the center of the letters gotta point to it thats wut made us go with this









and also to the homies from SuccesS they have nice plaque too.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> hell yea i gotta give props to West Side and Good Times i love the way the center of the letters gotta point to it thats wut made us go with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what do yall think? i designed this plague for a club. i dident do anything crazy. just simple with a swirl here and there.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Id get rid of all those swirly designs and put it in a Nice Font like Individuals or similar.


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> Id get rid of all those swirly designs and put it in a Nice Font like Individuals or similar.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:THANKS, I LIKE THE PLAIN FONT PLAQUES AS WELL, MAKES IT REAL EASY TO READ FROM A DISTANCE


SPOOK82 said:


> i like TRAFFIC,SOUTHSIDE,TOGETHER, LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, KLICK
> THOSE PLAQUES JUST LOOK SICK


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I like the old Los Angeles 'black' clubs like Majestics, individuals , stylistics, mafia, damu and I've always liked the Og flavor of low creations up north in frisco with the bridge in the design of the plaque.


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

MY 2 FAVORITES SKIM



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

touchdowntodd said:


> big love to everyone showin positivity and not bein afraid to give shouts out to those clubs that deserve it ..
> 
> there are a lotta coo homies in this doin it big and avoidin the haters.. nothin wrong with admirin another clubs placa .. as long as you truly love your own more .. no club hoppers


:thumbsup: x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sj_sharx4 said:


> MY 2 FAVORITES SKIM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I always liked yalls Parliament plaque the way the letters flow with the big first and last letter.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Some Firme Plaques.. TTTTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3wishz said:


>


Eastside. Yes that plaque is bad ass. I always liked the simplicity and the font that Ive never seen anywhere else.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oops double post


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Jack Bauer said:


> THOSE ARE HARD AS FUCK SKIM. GOOD HISTORY LESSON TOO BRO.I PERSONALLY LIKE THE LIFESTYLE PLAQUE THE MOST, BUT INDIVIDUALS, MAJESTICS AND ALL THE OTHER OLD CLUBS LIKE KLIQUE, IMPERIALS, ETC. BACK WHEN THE PLAQUES HAD ARTISTRY TO THEM ARE ALL BAD ASS. BACK WHEN PEOPLE HAND DRAWN THEIR DESIGN, AND HAD THE PLAQUES CAST. THESE YOUNG GUYS WITH THEIR FANCY COMPUTERS AND LASER CUTTERS GO OVER BOARD WITH TOO MUCH DETAIL. SHIT LOOKS OVERDONE. SOMETIMES U CAN'T EVEN TELL WHAT THE PLAQUE SAYS BECAUSE SHITS SO GAUDY.USED TO BE THAT IT TOOK AN ACTUAL CAR CLUB TO HAVE PLAQUES MADE. *NOW U GOT GUYS THAT ARE CC WANNABES GETTING 1 PLAQUE MADE AND CLAIMING THEY ARE A CLUB.*


:werd:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I LIKE THE *SOLITOS* PLAQUE TOO..................


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


>


I remember succes cc rolling deep back in the days "early/mid 90's" when mooney blvd in visalia used get packed! :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Majestics Plaques all of them, almost all the cast plaques IMO imperials, traffic, pharoahs, groupe, etc etc. and of course our plaque we are just starting wish we could get it molded but here is our double sided plaque


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> BLVD KINGS has a bad ass plaque, but i also like the plain and simple plaques that can be read from a far like LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, *KLICK*, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, SOUTHSIDE. The fonts are In my opinion,'TIMELESS".





SPOOK82 said:


> i like TRAFFIC,SOUTHSIDE,TOGETHER, LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, *KLICK*
> THOSE PLAQUES JUST LOOK SICK


:uh: it's KLIQUE homies, but thanks for the props. same plaque since 1964


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

coby333 said:


> Of course I want to say Love Ones, but I think Islanders, Official Ridas, and Watts Life are the tightest in Cali!!





Big John 69 said:


> Hater huntaz plaque is tight. And str8 tippin. And* Official Ridas*


THANKS! :h5:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

CHUCC said:


> THANKS! :h5:


Bad ass plaque there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Im partial to the old school plaques from the 60's/70's No stems with pedestal. That style was taking into consideration when designing our plaque. 
Hard to pic 1.

some of my favs to name a few,

Lifestyle 
Majestics
Together
Down4Life out of KC
Individuals

Some of the new school that I like is

Rollerz Only
Uniques
Boulevard Aces
Boulevard Kings


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> Id get rid of all those swirly designs and put it in a Nice Font like Individuals or similar.


To boxy on the bottom. Less is more


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

WHEN I FIRST SEEN THIS STYLE PLAQUE AT THE LRM SHOW IN INDY A COUPLE YEARS BACK .. I THOUGHT IT WAS A SICK ASS PLAQUE..


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

KAKALAK said:


> Luxurious Plaques are pretty hot. But I think once the plaques are engraved they look 10 times better no matter whos they are :yes:


HERES A PIC .. CASTED AND ENGRAVED .. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

CHUCC said:


> Super Natural have always been one my favs





sasisneros said:


> Wish I had a pic, but from memory Dukes gotta be one of the best





CHUCC said:


> THANKS! :h5:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Been with my Sweet Goldie for over 10 years, and wouldn't give it up for the world! Might not be the baddest, but in my eyes it is! Like looking at a reflection of myself.. soooo sweet! 









At the end of the day Rep yo shit! and no club hopping..


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Our club Identity C.C. Phoenix Arizona est. 1984 OG plaque 










New plaques were cut to match the original shirt design from back in 1984


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

double post - fixed


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

1.Lifestyle 
2.Official ridas 
3.Elite
4.Majestics
5.Individuals
6.Livi'nLow- gotta rep my shit :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GREAT WHITE said:


> WHEN I FIRST SEEN THIS STYLE PLAQUE AT THE LRM SHOW IN INDY A COUPLE YEARS BACK .. I THOUGHT IT WAS A SICK ASS PLAQUE..
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


nice looking plaque. Its not often you see the letters cut out in reverse.


----------



## sg226 (Jul 27, 2011)

...also like South Side, Los Angeles, Individuals. Their classic. Some of the new designs have too much "glitter" try to be cute as if their trying to get the attention of a kid.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i think once u get past the engraving and gold plating....a bare chrome plaque.....nothin touching a MAFIA IV LIFE plauqe .....i think the design catches the eye ....i wish i just had one to have... i would definetly just hang it up on a wall to admire


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CHUCC said:


> THANKS! :h5:


NICE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Hands down IMO. And these were casted.


 That's sick as fuck!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> what do yall think? i designed this plague for a club. i dident do anything crazy. just simple with a swirl here and there.Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 I don't like it, too much going on. Less is more when it comes to plaques, IMO.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

[QUOTEsj_sharx4;14568537]Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE] That's the winner right there.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Good topic


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

i like pachuco's plaque not another one like it.........


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> BLVD KINGS has a bad ass plaque, but i also like the plain and simple plaques that can be read from a far like LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, KLICK, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, SOUTHSIDE. The fonts are In my opinion,'TIMELESS".


u stold my words:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> IMO!


this ones bad


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

LATIN WORLD, GOODTIMES, LIFESTILE, USO, MAJESTICS, LOS ANGELES, IMPERIALS, KLIQUE,OUR STILE, DUKES, OLD MEMORIES, Those are some of the best plaques ever.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

I know im a bit biased but UNIQUES C.C. has one of the baddest plaques out there hands down! 4 pieces...








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Good Topic :yes:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Blvd kings is bad....uniques is just that....parliament is bad ass... Stylistics is bad ass too...rollerz only...lifestyle, dukes with the hat and cane. Premier is bad ass well...blvd aces first plaque was bad. Individuals, southside but one bad ass imo is "san diego" car club thats nice


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Low Creations have a nice plaque also.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

USO(not UCE)
DUKES
LIFESTYLE
SOLITOS
New Wave


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

Skim said:


> islanders plaque is sick as fuck too. that plaque goes hard.


 IAM VERY PROUD TO FLY THAT PLAQUE IN MY RIDE . AND THANK YOU SKIM FOR THE PROPS!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

so many bad ass plaques out there its hard to name them all but i def like Blvd Kings, USO, Islanders, superiors and of course UNIQUES.. and many many more!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> USO(not UCE)


 Gotta agree with you here, so glad we are back to OG plaques


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

lupe said:


> i like pachuco's plaque not another one like it.........


My uncle is pachucos San diego. I've always liked those plaques


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> Gotta agree with you here, so glad we are back to OG plaques


I always wondered, what was the reason for the change from USO to UCE?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

ars!n said:


> I always wondered, what was the reason for the change from USO to UCE?


Long story short, Government made us change due to U.S.O. military organization.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> Long story short, Government made us change due to U.S.O. military organization.


I was kind of thinking that had something to do with it. Thanks :thumbsup: So what made them back off?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OGJordan said:


> Long story short, Government made us change due to U.S.O. military organization.


list the car club as a foreign they can say shit on that


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> list the car club as a foreign they can say shit on that


looks like for what ever reason the goverment isn't trippin any more. No offense, but I liked the USO plaques better as well


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

touchdowntodd said:


> LOVE the cast ones, hate laser cut just doesnt look right. . CLASSY ones .. no extra bs, just STYLEMajestics, Individuals, Watts Life, Southside, Imperials, Reflections (not sure if the newly reformed CC runs the same plaque as old school), Islanders is hot, Lifestyle, Proffesional, New Wave, the hershey bar Majestics is real toughand OFCOURSE .. the one and only STYLISTICS INC .. cant leave my club out of it, i think our placa goes hard all dayoh, and i prefer them GOLD


I agree homie...the gold ones look old school... so much classier


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't really want to put too much out there, lets just say it was a long expensive process, but it's all good now. But back to talking about all these badass clubs doing their thing and representing for their plaques.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> Don't really want to put too much out there, lets just say it was a long expensive process, but it's all good now. But back to talking about all these badass clubs doing their thing and representing for their plaques.


:thumbsup:

Damn, all the plaques I like have already been named :rofl:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

GREAT WHITE said:


> WHEN I FIRST SEEN THIS STYLE PLAQUE AT THE LRM SHOW IN INDY A COUPLE YEARS BACK .. I THOUGHT IT WAS A SICK ASS PLAQUE..
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


For sure..
The skyscrapers sears tower and john hancock make it sick.

Repping Chicago


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CPT BOY said:


>


 pure class right there.


----------



## JavThePainter41 (Sep 22, 2011)

760RoadMaster said:


> View attachment 363747


 That's a tight one !Is that u Tommy


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

Of course I'm biased


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Stylistics , Individuals , Majestics , Super Natural, Lifestyle, MafiaIVlife , Comptons finest , One Eleven, DownIVlife (KC) , SouthSide ( KC and LA )


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh man i cant believe we have forgotten "SANTANA"


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

MISTER ED said:


> Oh man i cant believe we have forgotten "SANTANA"


:yes:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*..."I LOVE MINE...YOU SHOULD ALWAY'S APPRECIATE YOUR'S FIRST...THERE'S MANY EYE CATCHING PLAQUES OUT THERE AS WELL"... **







*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

*IM GOING WITH MINE..BUT IMPERIALS-AMIGOS-TRAFFIC..AND STYLISTICS. ARE BAD ASS.*


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

I'm gonna have to say Nite Life of Santa Barbara


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

All day every day!!!!!GT UP


65ragrider said:


>


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Hands down IMO. And these were casted.


yup...hands down...


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> pure class right there.


x2! thats a classic plaque right there


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :yes:


 Never seen that one before, NIIIICe (and before anyone says anything, I live in the NW :rofl: )


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Skim said:


> islanders plaque is sick as fuck too. that plaque goes hard.


yeah that is really cool


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

.TODD said:


> yeah that is really cool


yeah I agree. A nice balance of simple yet detailed. Is that club strictly in hawaii?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

ars!n said:


> yeah I agree. A nice balance of simple yet detailed. Is that club strictly in hawaii?


LA area based club. I know they got a few members up here in Northern Cali also. The club is mainly "Islanders", but I know they have other races in it also.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

MY HOMIE DREW IT BY HAND


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## NEWCOMING (Jul 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

65chevyridah said:


>


 :thumbsup: sick plaque!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

Skim said:


> thats a hard plaque to earn and not every president has one, they gotta earn it. they call that one a hershey bar.


my homie out here in orange county has one


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> my homie out here in orange county has one


http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ0lBW7xlaNUEDUyAbiuRNtn-wgDjtW3sM5W1_TO7f0P__43eOA--voOfvO

u talkin bout this one or he must be an old prez from the old OC chapter


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

all yall have some sick plaques TTt to you all your rides and clubs


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Guam707 said:


> LA area based club. I know they got a few members up here in Northern Cali also. The club is mainly "Islanders", but I know they have other races in it also.


cool peeps :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't care for car clubs but I think the imperials got the nicest plaque.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Some cool designs


----------



## DIPPINIT (Aug 14, 2009)

Ant63ss said:


> Of course I'm biased


I like the Impalas plaque


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

65chevyridah said:


>


i gotta give it up for this one thats a bad ass plaque and pic!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

since 1978


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Pachucos carclub, I always liked how the pachuco was integrated to the plaque


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

Ive always liked LIFESTYLE plain simple nice design , also MAJESTIC (sick) and ISLANDERS badass!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this topic got stupid now.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

p.s. there is already a post your plaque topic. this is about the baddest plaque designs from long standing clubs. from the 60 and 70s. maybe early 80s. not some laser cut plaques made last year!!! just my opinion.


----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

seriously i like pachucos cc design very nice


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

lone star said:


> p.s. there is already a post your plaque topic. this is about the baddest plaque designs from long standing clubs. from the 60 and 70s. maybe early 80s. not some laser cut plaques made last year!!! just my opinion.


oh i must have missed that part. i looked at the thread title and first post and didnt see anythign that mentioned that. I def hear u tho, mcuh respect to the OG clubs and plaques. post some up


----------



## Big Time (Aug 15, 2004)

el peyotero said:


> oh i must have missed that part. i looked at the thread title and first post and didnt see anythign that mentioned that.


because that was never mentiond in here, he's just talking shit.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I am president of Blvd Kings , I appreciate da love for our plaque and respect , thank-you .
Growing up seeing clubs with long history like Low Creations, and New Style 
And also reading da magazines with bad Ass plaques like Klique, USO, Majestics, South Side , and Los Angeles , its a real honor for our plaque to be mentioned with these prestigious clubs , especially for a club as young as us , thank-you 

Also Jagster from Los Angeles told us to go with da gold , safe to say it was a great choice doing business with him


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Big Time said:


> because that was never mentiond in here, he's just talking shit.


no bigtime im not just talking shit. when the topic turns into everyone voting for their own club plaque, it mirriors the "post up your plaque" topic in post your rides.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

I've always liked the strays plaque.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

~Purple Haze~ said:


>


yea this plaque does it for me....clean


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

Wattslife ones are the shit!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lone star said:


> p.s. there is already a post your plaque topic. this is about the baddest plaque designs from long standing clubs. from the 60 and 70s. maybe early 80s. not some laser cut plaques made last year!!! just my opinion.


go ahead lone star, take'm back... way way back


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Always liked this one


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

City Style has a sick ass plaque.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

ICEE*63 said:


> MY HOMIE DREW IT BY HAND





65chevyridah said:


>


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

USO-IMPERIALS-LIFESTYLES-SOCIETY-KLIQUE-MAJESTICS-IDIVIDUALS-BLVD KINGS-SOUTHSIDE-WESTSIDE-ROYAL FANTASY'S-ISLANDERS-LA TIMES-NEW IMAGE,ECT......There are so many plaques that are nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

lupe said:


> i like pachuco's plaque not another one like it.........


pachucos do have a bad ass plaq


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Southern Royalty cc.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

I agree about the hershey bar however, in my opinion outside of the USO plaque ELITE C.C Has the sickest plaque!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

65chevyridah said:


>


Besides my own, I've always been a fan of the design..!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## T M0NEY (Jun 5, 2011)

detail detail engraved all the way!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

I KNOW WEW AREA SMALL CLUB. BUT PEO






PLE DO GIVE US A FEW PROPS ON OUR KINFOKE CLUB PLAQUE.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> ​SAME PLAQUE SINCE 73!


TTT!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

DEDICATION 818


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> View attachment 387479
> 
> 
> DEDICATION 818


 *THATS RIGHT MY BOY, BIG BAD DEDICATION EN LA CASA*


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't forget one of the other Originals!! NITE*LIFE EAST BAY cc. Est. 1976 and still going!! :boink::nicoderm:


----------



## maniacos ls elco (Oct 29, 2011)

*






:machinegun:*_Maniacos. c.c_


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

the big M and lifestyle:happysad:

So many designs its hard to choose


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lone star said:


> p.s. there is already a post your plaque topic. this is about the baddest plaque designs from long standing clubs. from the 60 and 70s. maybe early 80s. not some laser cut plaques made last year!!! just my opinion.





lone star said:


> no bigtime im not just talking shit. when the topic turns into everyone voting for their own club plaque, it mirriors the "post up your plaque" topic in post your rides.


*IT MIGHT BE EASIER TO POST THE UGLIEST PLAQUES ON HERE... SINCE NO ONE WILL WANNA POST THEIR OWN PLAQUES UP.... :no:*


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

MrMONTE76 said:


> Don't forget one of the other Originals!! NITE*LIFE EAST BAY cc. Est. 1976 and still going!! :boink::nicoderm:


WOW!! :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that NITE*LIFE plaque is sick :wow:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ASSTEK64 (Dec 17, 2009)

65ragrider said:


>


:guns:E.L.A.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

SPOOK82 said:


> i like TRAFFIC,SOUTHSIDE,TOGETHER, LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, KLICK
> THOSE PLAQUES JUST LOOK SICK


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

IMG_4450 của jess000, trên Flickr


IMG_4465 của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship:ALL THESE PLAQUES RESEMBLE EACHOTHER! I LOVE THESE PLAQUES!! TOGETHER, LIFESTYLE, KLIQUE, GROUPE, NEWLIFE, OLDPRIDE, ETC!! :boink:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> WOW!! :worship::worship::worship:


Much love brother... Thank You!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Skim said:


> that NITE*LIFE plaque is sick :wow:


Much appreciated bro... Just didn't want anyone to forget we've been around for 35 years!! And still going... Thank you SKIM!! :h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lrocky2003 said:


>


----------



## MrMONTE76 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Skim said:


>


now thats bad ass! old school flavor right there, seen that one in vegas i think


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

Skim said:


>


now thats a bad ass plaque.its the hersheybar I think they call it.and not just anybody gets those.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ant63ss said:


> Of course I'm biased


:biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

DIPPINIT said:


> I like the Impalas plaque


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Here are my Top Five Favorites..... :biggrin:
1: Lifestyles
2: Parliament
3: Imperials
4: Klique
5: Traditionals


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Skim said:


>


:bowrofl::thumbsup: BAD ASS


----------



## ay98 (Jul 7, 2010)

65chevyridah said:


>


Blvd Kings is tight. I also like Kings of Kings


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

HANG"EM"HIGH PLAQUES


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

LOWRIDER STYLE C.C HAS A BAD ASS PLAQUE HOMIE


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Crenshaw's Finest said:


> Hands down IMO. And these were casted.


THIS IS A BAD ASS PLAQUE HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

As most people here that are dedicated to their clubs, I like ours... but I think when it comes to the baddest it has to be Lifestyles....










for those of you that haven't seen ours here it is......


----------



## verde (Mar 21, 2011)

my top four would be 
1.parliament
2.blvd kings
3.islanders
4.santana


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

verde said:


> my top four would be
> 1.parliament
> 2.blvd kings
> 3.islanders
> 4.santana


thats a good top 4 all of those are bad ass!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

GREAT WHITE said:


> HERES A PIC .. CASTED AND ENGRAVED ..
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I like this one, stamped 1972..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I prefer the cast plaques from back in the day, Gestapo, Sons of Soul, Latin Lords, Groupe, New Breed, New Wave, New Life, Klique, Orpheus, Imperials, Nomads, Dynamics, Dukes with the durby n kane, United Browns, Persians (white guys outta Downey/Bellflower, Majestics the old plaque n Techniques..

Just my 2 cents


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

*I would definitely have to say SOUTHSIDE C.C . I've always like their style and the way they conduct themselves a bunch of those guys are true O.G.Lowrider's and have pure dedication to the lowrider community and their club as well . Not to mention when they roll through they shut the scene down with classy O.G. Lowriders *.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

PROPS to all the HOMEBOYS showing LOVE to other car clubs..while representing THEIRS.......


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

760RoadMaster said:


> View attachment 363747


a huevo


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)

some of my favorites are

south side
lifestyle
majestics
uso
goodtimes 



there are alot of nice ones out there, Here is a pic of our plaque for those who have not seen it


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

dont like these plaques,but i like the old style pot medal plaques better.thats jus my opinion though.lol


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> *I would definitely have to say SOUTHSIDE C.C . I've always like their style and the way they conduct themselves a bunch of those guys are true O.G.Lowrider's and have pure dedication to the lowrider community and their club as well . Not to mention when they roll through they shut the scene down with classy O.G. Lowriders *.


End of topic!!!


----------



## MR 1942 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Duke's*


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Blvd Beast (Apr 14, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


>


SSTTMFT


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I know that's rt GT up


El Callejero said:


>


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

all nice looking engraved. but this topic kinda veered off into an engraving fest rather than the actual beauty or design of a plaques letter style / overall look how it was drawn up from the begining.


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

STYLECC61 said:


>


very nice design. that simple style looks and fits the name perfectly. 
another thing i like about this one is how well the plaque brackets are made and using nice mounting hardware instead of bolts that look like they came from the tru value bolt basket.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

King of the Burbz said:


> dont like these plaques,but i like the old style pot medal plaques better.thats jus my opinion though.lol


im with you in this. i like the cast plaques not the lazer cut plaques but just my opinion.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the majestics presidents plaque i think they call it hersey bar, thats one of my favorites. looks like its ready to stand the test of time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Skim said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

Skim said:


> very nice design. that simple style looks and fits the name perfectly.
> another thing i like about this one is how well the plaque brackets are made and using nice mounting hardware instead of bolts that look like they came from the tru value bolt basket.


x305 its the little details that makes all the difference


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> very nice design. that simple style looks and fits the name perfectly.
> another thing i like about this one is how well the plaque brackets are made and using nice mounting hardware instead of bolts that look like they came from the tru value bolt basket.


quoted for truth


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Islanders, Dukes, Pachuco and Imperials do it for me


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> :yes:


THANX HOMIE.....BEST OF...
LIFESTYLE
SOUTHSIDE
CLASSICS
STYLISTICS
MAJESTICS
TEMPTATIONS
NEWSTYLE
TOUCH OF CLASS
SOUTHERN ROYALTY
HIGH CLASS
MANIACOS
PREMIER


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Lots of very nice plaques...Imperials, Lifestyle, Elite, Southside, Stylistics all go hard. Cant forget Majestics and Veteranos.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Latins finest cc/bc go hard. Will post pics wen on a computer


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Just posted pic of FORGIVEN Plaque couse I think its a nice Plaque.Not trying to start a Christian thing.My reason.I like the way they did the Cross with The Dove and The Sword.And I like The Writing.Thanks...


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Richiecool69elka said:


> View attachment 413403



wow thats a nice looking plaque. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

One word cast mold plaques I think are the best design......laser cut are nice,but I like the og style plaques.....LIFESTYLE,TOGETHER,GROUPE,MAJESTICS,KLIQUE,IMPERIALS and of course my club TEMPTATION.......etc,etc.......


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Penny Dropper (Jun 6, 2011)

:run:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

El Callejero said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

The ones I like are good times, traffic and together. But my all time favorite is super natural


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

Skim said:


> very nice design. that simple style looks and fits the name perfectly.
> another thing i like about this one is how well the plaque brackets are made and using nice mounting hardware instead of bolts that look like they came from the tru value bolt basket.


:yes: *I agree!*


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

THE BEST 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BIG PAGE said:


> THE BEST
> Just my 2 cents


now post pics of the big 1


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> now post pics of the big 1


wow you want see the big one thats really gay of you...


----------



## Payazo.Funk (Oct 6, 2009)

Silent Breeze 
Phx, AZ


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BIG PAGE said:


> wow you want see the big one thats really gay of you... pm me


Wtf :ugh:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> call me


fuck no ******


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> I know im a bit biased but UNIQUES C.C. has one of the baddest plaques out there hands down! 4 pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> One word cast mold plaques I think are the best design......laser cut are nice,but I like the og style plaques.....LIFESTYLE,TOGETHER,GROUPE,MAJESTICS,KLIQUE,IMPERIALS and of course my club TEMPTATION.......etc,etc.......


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

YellowAmigo said:


> As most people here that are dedicated to their clubs, I like ours... but I think when it comes to the baddest it has to be Lifestyles....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> BLVD KINGS has a bad ass plaque, but i also like the plain and simple plaques that can be read from a far like LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, KLICK, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, SOUTHSIDE. The fonts are In my opinion,'TIMELESS".


what he said...stylistics too


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

BIG PAGE said:


>


:burn:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> The best


u know it homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

DAMN THATS BIG


BIG PAGE said:


> THE BEST
> Just my 2 cents


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

TOO MANY NICE PLAQUES OUT THERE TO PICK JUST ONE.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

better view of our plaque E5oOIkPEs7g


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

1938_MASTER said:


>


SICK PLAQUE!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Same Design For Over 35 Years...
Rollin Hard...


----------



## bigjune62 (Aug 8, 2001)

Cast....


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

bigjune62 said:


> Cast....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*i aint saying it da baddest or anything * *but this is our new paques were having made *:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

GT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:shocked:


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

[/IMG]

pic says it all


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

One of my favorites...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow that thread really turned into everyone posting their own car club plaques...:roflmao:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> Wow that thread really turned into everyone posting their own car club plaques...:roflmao:



lol i know right. how dare u give props or show appreciation towards another clubs plaque design!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:


Qvo homie....see u at the TRAFFIC show....


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> lol i know right. how dare u give props or show appreciation towards another clubs plaque design!


i cant speak for noone else but i been givin props to alot of other club plaques in this thread, so many nice ones out there. Cant blame people for thinking their plaque is one of the best tho especially when it is


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

wasnt directed towards u in particular homie.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> wasnt directed towards u in particular homie.


all good homie, didnt mean to sound defensive there are alot of nice plaques out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Skim said:


> lol i know right. how dare u give props or show appreciation towards another clubs plaque design!


You got that right Skim...Nobody will think somebody is a traitor or about to jump ship for giving props to another club plaque design or another club for that matter...I understand that everybody love their own club but being objective is a good thing sometimes and I got to give you props Tony cause you are about the only guy in here with a few others that were objective enough to look outside their own club plaque design...uffin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> i cant speak for noone else but i been givin props to alot of other club plaques in this thread, so many nice ones out there. Cant blame people for thinking their plaque is one of the best tho especially when it is


And yes it is


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

verde said:


> my top four would be
> 1.parliament
> 2.blvd kings
> 3.islanders
> 4.santana


I've always like the "Parliament" one. Flows real nice.


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship:ALL THESE PLAQUES RESEMBLE EACHOTHER! I LOVE THESE PLAQUES!! TOGETHER, KLIQUE, GROUPE, NEWLIFE, OLDPRIDE, IMPERIALS,!!
> 
> I agree


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

CHE1 said:


> I've always like the "Parliament" one. Flows real nice.


Time less design on there plaques one of my favorites


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

QUOTE=El Aztec Pride;14773965]:worship:ALL THESE PLAQUES RESEMBLE EACHOTHER! I LOVE THESE PLAQUES!! TOGETHER, KLIQUE, GROUPE, NEWLIFE, OLDPRIDE, IMPERIALS,!! 


harbor area 64 rag said:


> BLVD KINGS has a bad ass plaque, but i also like the plain and simple plaques that can be read from a far like LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, KLICK, IMPERIALS, LOS ANGELES, SOUTHSIDE. The fonts are In my opinion,'TIMELESS".





Firefly said:


> I really like the Stylistics, Lifestyle, Groupe, Klique, New Life and Imperials plaques, that kind of style. So definately cast plaques. I don't really like the look of a lasercut plaque, they're just too 2 dimensional most of the times.
> 
> Seems majority like this style. after seeing some others I'll agree with Romantics and Dukes. I also dont care about engraved plaques and I'll agree with people who say they cant read shit on some wacky plaques that are just unreadable


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

Stylistics has the best looking plaque


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

What would the people that are club hopping feel, 
Lol
Not directed to you, just asking ????? 
 

I personally like south side, Los Angeles blvd kings, inspirations, premier, and ive always liked nite lifes, nice clean simple readable plaques,  I'm not gunna lie guys, I like our plaques too,


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DELGADO58 said:


> What would the people that are club hopping feel,
> Lol


i just saw a car in lowrider an older issue, well known car and had 2 different clubs listed in the club description of the magazine feature.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Skim said:


> i just saw a car in lowrider an older issue, well known car and had 2 different clubs listed in the club description of the magazine feature.


it might have been a misprint, cause that magazine is known for fuck ups.


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

Drop mob :nicoderm:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> Drop mob :nicoderm:


trolling


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

REV. chuck said:


> trolling


  .


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

REV. chuck said:


> trolling


fo real doe :drama:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> .


say what ya wanna say. dont be scared. 




my opinion that parliament plaque is the baddest plaque in this topic


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

I personally like the drop mob plaque nd islanders


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

Nd the one with the hat


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> I personally like the drop mob plaque nd islanders


I do have a nice looking plaque 

there are no other official chapters anymore though just me


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

REV. chuck said:


> I do have a nice looking plaque
> 
> there are no other official chapters anymore though just me


Nah bro, I forgot to run it by u but I started a sunnyvale drop mob chapter weeks ago, I just figured other ppl do it so its fine :dunno:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> it might have been a misprint, cause that magazine is known for fuck ups.


Someone in OT from one of those clubs said that person was the founder of one club and member of the other :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> Nah bro, I forgot to run it by u but I started a sunnyvale drop mob chapter weeks ago, I just figured other ppl do it so its fine :dunno:


its cool heres a pic of the plaque so you can at least mimic it


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

REV. chuck said:


> its cool heres a pic of the plaque so you can at least mimic it
> 
> View attachment 440441


Thanks brah, I'm starting a t-shirt chapter too


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> Thanks brah, I'm starting a t-shirt chapter too


you want a pic of the shirt too? id hate you to get something wrong.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Someone in OT from one of those clubs said that person was the founder of one club and member of the other :dunno:


could be. but i've seen many of f-ups in the information they've printed.


----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

You should see the plaque on Gmoneys teeth


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Jack Tripper said:


> You should see the plaque on Gmoneys teeth


:rimshot:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Jack Tripper said:


> You should see the plaque on Gmoneys teeth





ROBLEDO said:


> :rimshot:


you guys are fucking up the topic


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I like the WEST SIDE plaque.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Stylistics and Majestics look nice as hell. Am I tripping or are they on the exact same base? Like the scroll part


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Nobuildo said:


> Westside C.C :drama:


:roflmao:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

sj_sharx4 said:


> MY 2 FAVORITES SKIM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


with Mikey on this vote.. i will also add Individuals and Super Natural.



hotstuff5964 said:


> [QUOTEsj_sharx4;14568537]Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 That's the winner right there.[/QUOTE]

thx kitty killah :thumbsup:




MrMONTE76 said:


> View attachment 387638
> View attachment 387640
> 
> Don't forget one of the other Originals!! NITE*LIFE EAST BAY cc. Est. 1976 and still going!! :boink::nicoderm:


Always liked this one. Two of our members were in NiteLife back in the 90s before starting Parliament. 




REV. chuck said:


> say what ya wanna say. dont be scared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:




1st ever plaque, casted:











Newer but cast:










Laser:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Thay Cast on e looks hella nice :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ROBLEDO said:


> it might have been a misprint, cause that magazine is known for fuck ups.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

Clean and simple


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Pure Elegance has a nice plaque its badass but I quit their club , still hang out with em


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

I BELIEVE THAT ALL PLAQUES HAVE THERE OWN UNIQUE DESIGN, I WOULD SAY I LIKE USO,SOUTHSIDE,MAJESTICS,KINFOKE(ME),TRAFFIC,REFLECTIONS, ROLLERZ ONLY.....THERES MANY MORE THAT I CAN NAME, BUT I DONT WANT TO GET THE SPELLING WRONG
. .. . .


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


JustPosting said:


> with Mikey on this vote.. i will also add Individuals and Super Natural.
> 
> That's the winner right there.


thx kitty killah :thumbsup:




Always liked this one. Two of our members were in NiteLife back in the 90s before starting Parliament. 



:thumbsup:




1st ever plaque, casted:











Newer but cast:










Laser:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

What do u guys think of this one? ... Wasn't done this was just a rough cut uffin:


----------



## sanjo_66 (Mar 31, 2009)

100_7037.jpg (279.0 KB) 







100_6999.jpg (258.3 KB) 







100_6989.jpg (260.3 KB) 







100_6991.jpg (255.4 KB) 







100_7017.jpg (270.9 KB) 







100_7054.jpg (254.7 KB) 







100_7067.jpg (209.0 KB)







100_6842.jpg (233.0 KB)


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

SPOOK82 said:


> i like TRAFFIC,SOUTHSIDE,TOGETHER, LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, KLICK
> THOSE PLAQUES JUST LOOK SICK


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I like that blvd kings plaque!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

THAT SOUTHERN ROYALTY ONE ISNT BADD TOO !! :h5:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

LOWRIDER STYLE C.C


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

PURO OLD TOWN NIPOMO C.C.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> BLVD KINGS has a bad ass plaque, but i also like the plain and simple plaques that can be read from a far like LIFESTYLE, GROUPE, KLICK, IMPERIALS, LOSANGELES, SOUTHSIDE. The fonts are In my opinion,'TIMELESS".


thanks for the compliment!:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

im just too old school i just cant feel the look of a laser cut plaque on a classic ride .. they work in gbodys etc for me .. but no impala

cast plaques are where its at ...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

LOWRIDER STYLE C.C


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Mods please change the topic name to post your plaques thx


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

~Purple Haze~ said:


> Mods please change the topic name to post your plaques thx


:thumbsup: exactly. 
thats what people think this is because they will think their club will get mad at them if they show appreciation to anything but their own. 
For those that dont already know, there is a 'post up your car club plaque' topic already. all we are trying to do is show that we can appreciate other clubs plaque designs. we all know every one is different and we all have our faves. Just post up without trying to promote your own club. We already know how much we love our own clubs plaque.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THUGGNASTY said:


> Clean and simple


very classy and I like the way u created the brackets curving those bolts like that. simple and effective.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

>


Luv these.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I like the look of blvd kings. I love our club plaque too. But we give credit where credit is due. Jus because we like the look of someone else's design doesnt mean we would like to join that particular club. Im sure our prez(founder) has a fave. We're grown adults. So dont be afraid to acknowledge other peoples plaques. If u wanna show ur own club plaque, do it in the other topic. Jus my 2 cents.


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

*ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB*


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

And here we go again :around:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Hannibal Lector said:


> I like the look of blvd kings. I love our club plaque too. But we give credit where credit is due. Jus because we like the look of someone else's design doesnt mean we would like to join that particular club. Im sure our prez(founder) has a fave. We're grown adults. So dont be afraid to acknowledge other peoples plaques. If u wanna show ur own club plaque, do it in the other topic. Jus my 2 cents.


real talk


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

PURO ORGULLO CAR CLUB Y QUE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

It not who has the baddest plaque It's can you read it!!!!


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

48rag said:


> It not who has the baddest plaque It's can you read it!!!!


Chrome plaque you just wipe with window cleaner and your done we have to buy at least 12 pgk of bud and throught on the oldies and buff our plaques " BRASS "


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Chrome plaque you just wipe with window cleaner and your done we have to buy at least 12 pgk of bud and throught on the oldies and buff our plaques " BRASS "


LATINO CLASSICS VALLE DE COACHELLA EST 1979'


----------



## chingon36 (Jan 6, 2009)

1938_MASTER said:


>


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

818 VALLEY


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Bivos 64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trevor Barrientos (May 10, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

Bivos 64 said:


>


*MUCH PROPS, BEAUTIFUL PLAQUE*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> It not who has the baddest plaque It's can you read it!!!!


WHERE'S YOUR PLAQUE ESA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> LATINO CLASSICS VALLE DE COACHELLA EST 1979'


POST A PIC YOU DUMB ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southside95 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

IT'S HARD TO PICK JUST1 IN REGARDING THE TIGHTEST PLAQUE. SO IN MY OPINION I WOULD PUT THEM IN CATAGORIES OF STYLES:

CLEAN STYLE:ELITE, STYLE, TRAFFIC, LIFESTYLE, IMPERIALS, PREMIER, GROUPE, NEW LIFE, EASTSIDE, TECHNIQUES, LOS ANGELES, SOUTH SIDE, TOGETHER, GROUPE, STREET STYLE, PARLIMENT, XPLIZIT, CONNECTED, TRADITIONALS, TRADITION, ISLANDERS, AND BLVD KINGS.


WILD STYLE: CADILLAC KINGS, DISTINCTIONS, AND SYCHOTIC.

BUT OVER ALL, CLEAN, WILD, WITH CREATIVITY I HAVE TO GIVE IT TO {BLVD KINGS}. :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i dig many of the old cast ones, like The Strays, yeah i kno that is new, or Viejtos etc...
I also dig the hell outta the new Autoholics plaque with the fat letters, and the old Turks of SD one, that is cast and is dagger shaped.
There is tons of cool ones tho, hard to pick a favorite.
We had a topic on the club forum about a new design but since we all dig ours how t is someone mentioned trying a cast version. I'd love to see it happen but im positive it will be a while.


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

*LAVISH HABITZ PLAQUE*

:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT 4 THIS TOPIC. :nicoderm::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Bivos 64 said:


>


:thumbsup: AGREED :thumbsup:


----------



## simonloc (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Hate Breeders (Apr 10, 2012)

LIFESTYLE, since 1975.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

This Saturday


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

heres ours-


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

Homies c.c plaque


----------



## simonloc (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## simonloc (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

WESTSIDE CC


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

here we go again


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> here we go again


Yup....


Post more of that Hershey Bar Plaque


----------



## Lowkotex (May 11, 2012)

Blue94cady said:


> The best


 :thumbsup: UNIQUES


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Super natural cc


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Skim said:


> here we go again


Right ........... Lol


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

PURO ORGULLO CAR CLUB TTT


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> This Saturday


Do you have to spam every topic with the same shitty car show flyer?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Skim said:


>


Skim we both come from a letter back ground and think we see the desings a litte different than most.. This plaque for example, the way that S just sits there with a proud attitdue and crisp sharp edges of the rest......BAD ASS. Small, clean and simple, not loud but very classy.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I also like the The Islander one because of the flowers....how someone took the time to add an icon representing the islands, nice touch.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

JROCK said:


> IT'S HARD TO PICK JUST1 IN REGARDING THE TIGHTEST PLAQUE. SO IN MY OPINION I WOULD PUT THEM IN CATAGORIES OF STYLES:
> 
> CLEAN STYLE:ELITE, STYLE, TRAFFIC, LIFESTYLE, IMPERIALS, PREMIER, GROUPE, NEW LIFE, EASTSIDE, TECHNIQUES, LOS ANGELES, SOUTH SIDE, TOGETHER, GROUPE, STREET STYLE, PARLIMENT, XPLIZIT, CONNECTED, TRADITIONALS, TRADITION, ISLANDERS, AND BLVD KINGS.
> 
> ...



Apprrciate the compliments. Che1 ( one of the founders of the club) had a lot to do with creativity of our plaque. If it wasn't for him and one of his buddy's, the design would have never happened.

Thanks again for the compliment.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

65chevyridah said:


>






*to me, this is thee bAddest!!! and I AINT EVEN FROM THIS CLUB LOL*


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Reppin the 817


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

they do have a nice design


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i woulda done the horns and left the star to dallas.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> i woulda done the horns and left the star to dallas.


like the city logo


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jack Bauer said:


> Do you have to spam every topic with the same shitty car show flyer?


 people always do that, they want them to go to their shows, if u dont like it dont look at it dumbass


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

LifeStyle & Elite has my vote


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 513153


what font is that? look beast. always like that engraving people do.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> like the city logo


fw 100%


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

68niou1 said:


> *to me, this is thee bAddest!!! and I AINT EVEN FROM THIS CLUB LOL*


Thank you for the compliment bro ,appreciate it


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Kind of skimmed the whole topic and realized that lowriderstyle cc mentioned their own plaque about 7 times.
Just would like to ask them if they like any plaques from any other clubs because that is the point of this topic.
Every few pages someone reminded us that it wasn't about our own clubs...
I'm just sayin'


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

cali image


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Skim said:


> MAFIA IV LIFE
> 
> i need a pic tho..


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Skim said:


>


a few years back we were looking for a pic of this car to get that color for a 62 for a homie and couldnt find it ....
:facepalm:
right on skimster!!lowko


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

EXCANDALOW said:


> a few years back we were looking for a pic of this car to get that color for a 62 for a homie and couldnt find it ....
> :facepalm:
> right on skimster!!lowko


its nice, 










my 63 almost the same color


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

manu samoa said:


> Kind of skimmed the whole topic and realized that lowriderstyle cc mentioned their own plaque about 7 times.
> Just would like to ask them if they like any plaques from any other clubs because that is the point of this topic.
> Every few pages someone reminded us that it wasn't about our own clubs...
> I'm just sayin'


Blvd Kings!


----------



## Joker510 (Jul 20, 2011)

# 1


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Blvd Kings!


Thanks for the vote.


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Skim said:


>



man that plaque looks good peeking thru the back of that ragtop


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

I personally think that KLIQUE, LIFESTYLE, TOGETHER, LOS ANGELES, PRIMIER, SOUTHSIDE AND STYLE have the best looking that can be read from a distance. Some other plaques aren't even legable and have to much overkill on them.


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

jose luis said:


> I personally think that KLIQUE, LIFESTYLE, TOGETHER, LOS ANGELES, PRIMIER, SOUTHSIDE AND STYLE have the best looking that can be read from a distance. Some other plaques aren't even legable and have to much overkill on them.


:werd::yes::nicoderm:


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

Skim said:


> islanders plaque is sick as fuck too. that plaque goes hard.


FANTASTIC! This Plaque is just Pretty! Did I just say that? LOL


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

Firefly said:


> I really like the Stylistics, Lifestyle, Groupe, Klique, New Life and Imperials plaques, that kind of style. So definately cast plaques. I don't really like the look of a lasercut plaque, they're just too 2 dimensional most of the times.
> 
> And ofcourse our own plaque, which we designed ourselves and made our own mold(s). We had them cast in brass at a foundry.


Clean!!!


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> ​SAME PLAQUE SINCE 73!


Clean!!!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

Skim said:


> islanders plaque is sick as fuck too. that plaque goes hard.


:burn:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Since 1975...
_


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

65ragrider said:


>


Always looks good in the back window ..Ttt for plaques their a hard road to earn for some.....


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

I like the Damu Riders one, Majestics hershey bar, Imperials, Klique and Lifestyle


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

looks like we're back to naming our own plaques again!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

I Like The Ones That are Legible and Two Toned Engreved...


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Blvd Kings!


that's a wise man:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

:guns:


68niou1 said:


> *to me, this is thee bAddest!!! and I AINT EVEN FROM THIS CLUB LOL*


:guns:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

i have always like the Duke's,i think is a bad azz plaque


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

graham said:


> looks like we're back to naming our own plaques again!!


And as soon as they move to anutha club then the nex plaque will be better lmao


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

DELGADO58 said:


> And as soon as they move to anutha club then the nex plaque will be better lmao



ain't that the truth!!

topic was "who has the baddest plaque", not " show a picture of your plaque and vote for it"


----------



## Dee_Soto (Oct 16, 2011)

Autobutchers ELA - Rulin'


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BOYLEHEIGHTS said:


> :burn:


the first to be thinking ****


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

Skim said:


>


this is the best the big m has the best one hands down its a real lowrider club filled of real riders just how a lowrider club should be..


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

RollNMy64 said:


> FANTASTIC! This Plaque is just Pretty! Did I just say that? LOL


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## LowSupreme84 (Apr 30, 2012)

Individuals, Imperials, Elite, Lifestyle, & Rollerz Only.


----------



## La Skzanoma (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't have a pic, but $e¢ond [email protected] had a cool plaque.


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET CC , SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, NEW MEXICO CC all have nice plaques


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

My new plaques Las Vegas,NV Callejeros Car Club.... What you guys think?


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Thats tight homie...good luck in the streets.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

87euro said:


> Always looks good in the back window ..Ttt for plaques their a hard road to earn for some.....


BEST ONE OUT 
NO QUESTIONS ASKED


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

From the pictures n what ive seen around i lik (in particular order)
-islanders
-watts life
-blvd kings
-friscos finest
-chevitos
-parlement


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

also note, a nuch of engraving, gold and adding rubys and real diamonds wont make it a bad ass design. its the over all lay out. yopu can over engrave and accossorize any plaque...

just a note


----------



## Lemon Ice Otra Vez (Sep 22, 2011)

This is our plaque hope you like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Lemon Ice Otra Vez said:


> This is our plaque hope you like it.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 676912


proper :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles66cruz (Jul 6, 2012)

~SOUL~96 said:


> this is the best the big m has the best one hands down its a real lowrider club filled of real riders just how a lowrider club should be..


Agreed!


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

Lemon Ice Otra Vez said:


> This is our plaque hope you like it.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 676912


:thumbsup:


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

~SOUL~96 said:


> this is the best the big m has the best one hands down its a real lowrider club filled of real riders just how a lowrider club should be..



The Hershey bar plaque is a classic...definitely one of the best out there.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:werd::nicoderm:


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

personally i think the cast style plaques look bad ass, and in my opinion the hershey bar majestics plaque is the baddest that ive seen. its just a simple, classy design that you can't help but look at.


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

heres a pic of our plaque


----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I ALWAYS THOUGHT (SUPER NATURAL) and (PUBLIC ENEMY) and (WATT'S LIFE) 
had cool ass plaques.. But seeing that M (MAJESTICS) in my rear view mirror back in day's made me feel like I was 10 feet tall.. 

It's just a major statement and a beautiful design.. It's very flattering when other club's ask me to join up with them, 

but the truth is? I can't ever put another club plaque in my window, and my car's may never be worthy of being in Majestics again.

So I made a plaque that says my name, and I do what I can for myself in my own way and keep it pushing..


----------



## big al 54 (Feb 6, 2010)

ALLWAYS LIKED THE DUKES PLAOUE TOP HAT AND CANE BRASS GETS NO BETTER


----------



## Johnny 64 (Mar 4, 2011)

I like my plaque so much I put it on my patterned roof on my 63 GT Las Vegas


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

cali image plaque is still the best plaque ever made!


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

:bowrofl:






:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

U can hardly read ^ plaque.


----------



## Losin Money (Aug 24, 2013)

Hydrohype said:


> So I made a plaque that says my name,


"Uncle Tom" :rimshot:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Losin Money said:


> "Uncle Tom" :rimshot:


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Losin Money said:


> "Uncle Tom" :rimshot:



Just because I dont like Obama? That's cool with me.. You dont run my life, pay my bills or make my decisions..


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

post that NEVA EVA plaque


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Lemon Ice Otra Vez said:


> This is our plaque hope you like it.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 676912




Haven't been in here in a while, but that plaque is badass


----------



## SSIX 3 (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Mayhem A (Jun 2, 2014)

"MayheM"


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

I went over the hole topic. And al tough there are some very nice ones. Most of us have to agree. Or at least can see that 
BULEVAR KINGS takes it. Just my two cents.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

mexchicano said:


> I went over the hole topic. And al tough there are some very nice ones. Most of us have to agree. Or at least can see that
> BULEVAR KINGS takes it. Just my two cents.



Thanks bro. Not saying our design is the best, cleanest or baddest out there....... But we do get alot of compliments about our plaque. Makes me feel good when people tell me or one of the members that they really like the plaque


----------



## ~Nancy's Lawyer~ (May 10, 2013)

Any plaque that's not in Old English /topic.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

mexchicano said:


> I went over the hole topic. And al tough there are some very nice ones. Most of us have to agree. Or at least can see that
> BULEVAR KINGS takes it. Just my two cents.


thank you


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT 

In no order
Parliament for its flow
Islanders for the island flowers
Style sharp clean letters
South Side for its neatness just like their cars
Majestics but not the Hershey one just a cool plaque. 


I'm sure I'm missing a lot but for my vote it has to look sick in the back window because that's where they belong. Sometimes the engraving ruins a plaque making it harder to read.


----------



## Lincolnz1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Connected


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lemon Ice Otra Vez said:


> This is our plaque hope you like it.:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 676912


thats dope


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

Any plaque that is not laser or engraved looks good


----------



## dienasty (Sep 14, 2014)

DYNASTY LOS ANGELES INLAND EMPIRE HAS THE O.G. BADEST ONE OUT THERE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BUT DIDNT POST THE PLAQUE^^


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

dienasty said:


> View attachment 1471802
> DYNASTY LOS ANGELES INLAND EMPIRE HAS THE O.G. BADEST ONE OUT THERE


Let's see it..


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

G-house74 said:


> Any plaque that is not laser or engraved looks good
> View attachment 1471794


Got a chain stearing wheel to ad to your pic


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> Thanks bro. Not saying our design is the best, cleanest or baddest out there....... But we do get alot of compliments about our plaque. Makes me feel good when people tell me or one of the members that they really like the plaque
> 
> 
> View attachment 1334954


Love this on my favorite


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)

yea buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

From the way its dipped to the way it sits, thats just a bad azz plaque 


Big Rich said:


>


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Johnny 64 said:


> View attachment 702785
> 
> 
> I like my plaque so much I put it on my patterned roof on my 63 GT Las Vegas


uffin:


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

I've always liked the way PACHUCO's plaque looks


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Thought this was post "WHO U THINK HAS THE BADDEST PLAQUE DESIGN?? " not Post your plaque....Lot of nice plaques out there...I like the the simple looking ones like Lifestyle,Imperials,Southside,individuals,and majestics......I also like my own but just shouting out to those nice ass plaques..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TALKISCHEAP said:


> Thought this was post "WHO U THINK HAS THE BADDEST PLAQUE DESIGN?? " not Post your plaque....Lot of nice plaques out there...I like the the simple looking ones like Lifestyle,Imperials,Southside,individuals,and majestics......I also like my own but just shouting out to those nice ass plaques..


someone gets it^^


----------

